

What If Cantor's Proof Is Wrong? - _delirium
https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2011/10/21/what-if-cantors-proof-is-wrong/

======
_delirium
I kept the original post title, but a better one, and the interesting part of
this post, might be something like: _What consequences would there be if the
reals were countable?_

~~~
gus_massa
I like more your alternative title.

